# Please tell me this primer is going to dry!!



## Autumnknight (Sep 11, 2006)

I posted earlier about fixing some weather checks in the frame around my outside dining room window. Well, I did that, and yesterday was the time to prime. I have a alkyd primer from Pratt & Lambert, which I believe is oil based. I applied it yesterday afternoon. The temp was in the mid to high 60's, with sunshine. 

The can says it is dust free in 3 hours. Yet it is still pretty sticky to the touch this morning! The temp was in the 40's last night. 

The can says to apply when temps are between 50 and 110, so I should have been fine there. I am concerned that it is still so sticky today. Is it normal for an oil based primer to take so long to dry? Please tell me this is going to dry! I won't be able to put the top coat on till later in the week, or even the weekend, so I do have plenty of time.

Steve


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

All you can do is really wait and check it again later. Doesn't sound like you did anything wrong, perhaps you put it on a little thick. Either way, sometimes things just take a little while to dry. IF its still tacky by tonight, I'd be worried.


----------



## Autumnknight (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, I just got home tonight, and checked the primer. It is still pretty tacky in places. It does seem to finally be dry in a few areas as well. Unfortunately, it wasn't very warm here today, in the mid-60's. Also, the forecast said it was supposed to be party cloudy today....well, it was mostly cloudy all day....so much for accurate weather forecasts....

So, since it is still tacky after 24 hours, what should I do? I suppose at this point I should just hang loose, as I won't be able to do anything till this coming weekend anyway. 

Steve


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm sure it just hasn't cured
If it wasn't mixed enough or if nightime temps went into the 40s that could do it
If it's still tacky after another day we might want to look into it
But there's realistically not much to do until it dries anyway so might as well wait


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

What will the overnight temps be for the next few days?

Could you use a blower dryer to help speed up the drying ?

:confused1:


----------



## Autumnknight (Sep 11, 2006)

The lows have been in the 40's, and will likely continue in the 40's to low 50's for a few days. The good news is that the primer finally seems to be dry. Thanks for the support. I will wait till the weather gets nice again before putting the top coat on.

Steve


----------



## kellstar painting (Sep 21, 2006)

Oil base primer is the best to use. I usually let it dry for at least 2 days
When there is excessive moister or clowdy days it may take loger.


----------

